# 89 240sx diagnostic port



## BlackMage (May 3, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get an adapter to hook consult or some other OBD I reader to that port?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

snap on, matco, sears or you can do the screw trick with the ecu. but im not to sure on the dtc for the 89 240


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

what motor is in the car sr or ka?


----------



## BlackMage (May 3, 2006)

SR20 is in it, we have consult at school but neither of the plugs we have will fit whats on my car.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

you gotta use the yellow diag tool that only nissan has. the only other way is to pull off the ecu and turn the screw all the way clock wise then counter clock wise. and start counting the blinks to get the dtc's the eu fault codes are somewhere on this forum you should search and look for it. and there should be instructions on how to do it. its the only way


----------

